# Angus calf was just wondering if I should be worried.



## arabianequine (Sep 10, 2012)

http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/707440/angus-calf


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 11, 2012)

I couldnt get your video to load, it says "This video is private".

His belly is round.  What time of day was this taken? had he just eaten? can you get a pic first thing in the morning while the calf has an empty belly.

Is he showing any signs of discomfort with that belly?  If so, drench about 3 tablespoons baking soda mixed with a little water and see if it goes down.


Judging by the pics, I'd be a little concerned about worms.  Can you have a fecal done by your vet?  (If he were mine, I would treat with ivermec or cydectin)


I'd also give some probios or yogurt to help with gut flora.


----------



## TGreenhut (Sep 11, 2012)

I'd say check for worms. My goat had a potbelly like that when I first bought her and it turned out to be a heavy worm load. I recommend getting a fecal and treating for worms. Good luck!


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 11, 2012)

I fixed the video. I just was thinking maybe eating too much? I give about 1-2 flakes a day. I let him run out till I give more. I always make sure he has hay though. He does stop. He seems fine. I have not wormed him though and I have not gave him probios since like 2-3 weeks old. His flank area is not swollen. I have been thinking to do that too.

He is just over 3 months old.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 11, 2012)

lol, I got the video to work.  He's a cute fellow.

Yes, he should have free choice hay, your doing the right thing there.

Is he still on the bottle?

Is there a way you can have a fecal done? 

I suspect worms, but keep in mind that when you worm him, his belly may stay big for quite a while.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 11, 2012)

Since this calf is only 3 months old and in a major growth phase, in addition to checking for worms, it needs much more calories than hay will provide.  I would add  powdered milk solids ( if he isn't on a bottle), calf manna, and grain ( rolled corn, oats, and barley) .


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 11, 2012)

If he's had antibiotics I'd give him so probios too.


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 11, 2012)

He was weaned at 2 month off the bottle. Then I got him to finally eat grain he wouldnt for a while. Are dairy calves were eating it starting at 3 days old. 

He did go through one bag of sweet cob. 

I thought that more grain to would make him even fatter lol. 

I thought a lot of people did not grain till the end like last month before butchering. 

I did feed grain with all the dairy cows we raised and my husband said not too this time cause its not necessary and too expensive. 

I do have him on grass and alfalfa right now. First time he has had the alfalfa. I am giving that slowly and more grass then alfalfa. I thought that would be good protein for him.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 11, 2012)

He's a cute little bugger.


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 11, 2012)

I dont do grain with the calves I raise for beef.  They are weaned onto good quality pasture and hay.  They dont finish out as big as the ones that get  grain, but I prefer the grassfed beef over grainfed beef and am willing to sacrifice the extra weight for my own personal tastes.

I have seen others provide milk pellets to calves and the calves seem to do ok on it.  I've never done it myself because I have never had the need.


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 11, 2012)

What is the best wormer to use?

I am leaning towards this one...would that be ok? http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?pn=0028146&green=87E8AE63-96A8-52CE-BD81-F06C099094B6

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product.asp?pn=0026251&green=87E8AE63-96A8-52CE-BD81-F06C099094B6

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ivomec-injection/camid/LIV/cp/17181/

If I get an injectable one do I need the gun? Or can I use a regular needle?


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 11, 2012)

Thats a tough call.  I'd go with one of the ivermec

I like using inject on calves.......its more thorough in my opinion.  If you go this route, you can get regular syringes.  You'll need a larger needle, cattle hide is tough.  Be SURE to give it subQ in a loose flap of skin.

BUT, with if thats your only cow, its cheaper to use the pour-on.  If you go this route, start between the shoulders and pour slowly enough to make it all the way to the tail head.

And yes, the one you are leaning towards should be fine, just remember to give the shot subQ


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 12, 2012)

If you're not going to feed him grain, I'd get him back on milk, though it may be too late.  Think about beef calves...they're raised on pasture and usually not fed grain, but they're also on the cow until they're around 5-6 mos.  Dairy calves, who are weaned at 8 weeks typically, are not getting milk but are getting a concentrate (grain).  This little guy is going to have a hard go of it unless he's getting the absolute very best hay or pasture available.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 12, 2012)

I give my dairy steers grain for a few months just to give them a start.  They don't eat that much to begin with and once they start putting the grass to them, I taper it off to about a mouthful.  My youngest steer is 4 1/2 months now and only gets about 4 cups a day.  I've also started giving them beet shreds soaked in water and sprinkling the grain on top--they think they''re getting a heck of a big treat and it's a lot less costly.


----------



## arabianequine (Sep 15, 2012)

I wormed today. I ended up getting a jug of promectin B pour on for cattle. It was not real clear to me how to give this. I put 250 pounds worth in a needle-less syringe and slowly squirted it out down his spine. 

I hope that is how I should of done it. 

Should I do it again and when? 

Also his stool is loose today not like water but looser then normal. Only thing different is I started giving him some straight alfalfa with in the last week. I have been giving grass too alternating. I also gave him 10gm of probias today.


----------

